# sum help



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

where should i fish close in shore for amberjack not more them 9 miles out? for tomarrow..its my birthday:thumbup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Might find some on the Tex Edwards. Take a bunch of live ones and chum em up.


----------

